# Hands free installers



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Heading off on hols on Sat and my hands free decides to stop outputting the phone audio through the head unit (Mk 5 Golf with a Nokia CK-7W kit). Blue tooth connection is fine. Just the audio not coming through the speakers. 

Just asking on the off chance that someone knows a good man around the Larne area who could look at it for me. I know there's a young girl who does mobile (as in her own van) ICE installations round these parts, but can't get details for her. Needless to say I'm very fussy 

Davy 
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Give Davey in Procar a shout he can sort you out. I know its a bit of a treck though Davy.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Cheers Ronnie. Does he do it himself or bring someone in? If I can't get up tomorrow it'll have to be after my hols. Driving holiday around Ireland too - typical. 

Davy

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Gary Day (g'day communications)... he's fitted 3 or 4 car kits for me in the past and is excellent. Fully mobile, based in Belfast. I've PM'd you his contact number :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Davy he has someone do it. Give him a bell.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

NornIron said:


> Gary Day (g'day communications)... he's fitted 3 or 4 car kits for me in the past and is excellent. Fully mobile, based in Belfast. I've PM'd you his contact number :thumb:


Just read your PM. Cheers mate, he sounds like the man.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Audio advice in portadown are good!


----------

